# driving a bobcat



## garyzardas (Dec 29, 2009)

I am looking for some practical feedback about how to use a bobcat to regrade my back yard.

Is this a simple dyi type project ?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a bobcat is not an easy piece of equipment to run well. It's easy to run, just difficult to use it well without some experience on the machine.

You can have a blast learning though.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

What nap said, plus when learning, there's no need to be wide open on the throttle. The machine will move far faster than you intend it to. It may take a few hours to get used to it, but you should get a feel for it in that time.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes it is a DIY job. If possible get a power rake attachment to do the grading. Otherwise it is a bit difficult to grade with just the bucket.


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

I used a rental 'bob' for snow removal some years back...Fun Fun Fun...but as stated she can get away from you...Best to practice first to get a feel and be sure to get the right attachment for the job. You also want to practice attach switch so you don't spend too much time on that. Time is money and they are'nt cheap!! Have fun!! Be safe!!


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

best advice I can give besides what has been offered is NO mater how much begging or how much is promised do NOT let your wife run it,dont ask how I know


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

clasact said:


> best advice I can give besides what has been offered is NO mater how much begging or how much is promised do NOT let your wife run it,dont ask how I know


:laughing:

Pics ?

I've run a lot of equipment over the years
One place I worked we had a 10 ton fork truck (big beast)
In most cases once you get used to it its easy enough to maneuver
The problem lies in getting the desired results landscaping using the machines

I used a terramite backhoe w/bucket on the front & found it quite a challenge to move the dirt around


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

The smaller the machine, the touchier the controls are. You have to have a very gentle approach to any of these machines. Take things in small bites. The power rake is a good idea. Take your time and go at it easy. Don't try to go too fast, that's when bad things happen. If the machine starts bucking as you go, just let off the controls easy and stop and start over again. Once you start getting the bumps, it makes your hands move the control handles more than you want and quickly get worse. Stay away from any steep slopes if you have any. You don't want to end up on a utube video.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

Dave I would but the camera was in the room she put it through


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

AHEM! I log way more hours in our yard tractor with front-end loader and back-hoe than my Dear Husband. He's the only one who's hit the garage.

My advice. BE VERY aware of maneuvers while backing up. Until you log a number of hours you have a poor idea of the 'footprint' of the bobcat. And, because they are fun, you can tend to 'have a little fun' when you think you're in the clear. DH had a *very close call* with his new car when he was tooling around.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

DYI, yes doable. But I have found having a professional do foundation escavation, grading, and such is preferable - they know how to slope, pack, spread materials, etc. with the least effort and best results. 

Hiring a pro and his equipment is worth it, IMHO.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> AHEM! I log way more hours in our yard tractor with front-end loader and back-hoe than my Dear Husband


In 6 years my wife has yet to mow the lawn....self propelled model
I have put in too many gardens for a yard tractor
Plus most of our lawn is split up into different areas

I ended up having the terramite in wet weather, 3 day weekend - same cost as 1 day
Not fun driving that thing around with wet grass & dirt


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Great advice about taking it slow and taking small bites. If you can find somewhere one is being used, try to get time to just stand and watch. Or you might could get someone with experience to tutor you for an hour or so.

Bottom line, nothing will replace time in the seat.


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

I do not mean to change the thread and I know you asked for practical advice in respects to Bobcats but if you are regrading. 

I would really advise a skip loader. 

In my opinion a lot easier to operate then a bobcat, at least quicker to learn. 

The scraper in the back is meant for grading

Just a thought, what everyone else think.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I had 3 trucks of topsoil dumbed in my back yard 6 yrs ago. My neighbor is in the construction business and has extension experience operating a bobcat. He would get one from his work and I agreed to pay him to re grade my backyard. When he finally got the bobcat over he aked if I wanted to learn how to drive it. I excitedly said sure and he gave me a 10 min lesson. After the lesson he had to do something in his house before starting. An hour later I went knocking on his door only to find him drunk. So I started on my own. Well he started a booze bing and I was on my own for the next 2 weeks. I spent countless hours after work on that machine. It was a lot of fun but a experience operator could of had it done in a day. My advice is first don't count on your drunk neighbor and second I would check around and see if there are any videos on how to grade because the machine is easy and fun to operate it's the skill of grading thats difficult. PS the neighbor tried to collect for his time.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> easy and fun to operate it's the skill of grading thats difficult


Yep!



> PS the neighbor tried to collect for his time.


His time or the hours on the equipment? If he showed you how everything works, then you had the opportunity to play on it for two weeks, I don't understand your complaint. Two weeks rent-free plus training.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

2 weeks of using one is worth close to $3k


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Is it really a good idea for a blind guy to be operating equipment?
:no::laughing:


----------



## LarryS (Jan 2, 2010)

renting one is $400 a day, and running it yourself, unless you are a good operator and have lots of experience running one, you will not get your moneys worth.

hire an experienced o/o for $85 hour and you will get the job done much quicker ,cheaper and better final results.

Larry
PS I have operated every piece of equipment for over 20 years and the skidsteer aka "bobcat" is the hardest piece of equipment to run well.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I rented one 2 years ago to re grade my yard. Cost was 180 for the day. I had driven one before but not to grade. Also have driven off road telescoping boom forklifts and off road boom lifts. It took sometime behind the seat to get the hang of grading. I just used the bucket attachment. The biggest things you will need to learn is how much down pressure to put on the bucket and what angle to have the bucket at. 

I started out by putting dirt where I thought it was needed, close to the house and low spots. Then I held the bucket perpendicular to the ground and not a lot of down pressure, this spread the piles of dirt out pretty evenly and showed where I needed more dirt. Then I held the bucket at about a 45 degree angle and put some down pressure on it, this really smoothed things out and packed the dirt down a little. Kept doing this till I was pretty happy with things. Then I put the bucket almost flat and put down pressure on it till the front wheels were just slightly off the ground, this really leveled and smoothed things out and packed it down pretty good. Not sure if this is the right way to grade a yard but it worked really good for me. After 2 years the grade is still good and have a beautiful lawn of grass now. 

After I was done grading I borrowed a rototiller from a friend, it was a forward rotating tine machine and really sucked for working up the packed ground. I went out and bought a nice troybilt counter rotating tine model and it worked great. Spend many hours tilling the yard and getting as many rocks out that I could. Then planted grass. It took 2 years to get a nice thick layer of grass but it looks really nice now.

Hope this helps a little bit. It is a fun machine to operate but you need to respect it's limits. If you are not familiar with driving them they can take you for a ride. It's pretty easy to tip one of these over(forward or backwards) if you are carrying dirt and jerk the throttle. Like mentioned take it slow and play with it till you get the hang of things, and also like mentioned watch behind you because it's hard to see what's behind you and how close you are to things.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

My vote would be for a tractor with bucket and back blade.`Skid Loaders while fun to operate can really take a toll on your lawn if not careful. I think someone with no experience would be better off with the tractor, it is not as large as learning curve.

Heck buy an old tractor of CL, use it all summer then sell it if you no longer have a need for it. You should be able to pick one up for 3 or 4 grand. In this economy I have even seen pretty decent skid loaders on CL for around 6k

Leah Frances; I don't think clasact meant that to be a sexist jab, just a spousal jab.  After all it did sound like she did have a "little" mishap.


----------



## Paul Gettis (Jan 16, 2010)

Just Make Sure you Call Your Local Utility Companies and Check For Underground lines!!!

Those things will rip apart anything they touch!

But they are fun to operate.


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

Paul Gettis said:


> Just Make Sure you Call Your Local Utility Companies and Check For Underground lines!!!
> 
> Those things will rip apart anything they touch!
> 
> But they are fun to operate.


Yes, Yes, Yes. Call them, we call them USA out here but they will mark everything. That can be a true money saver.

Not that anyone has asked - my vote is still for the skip loader.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Jan 31, 2010)

As an operator, I am going to have to agree with Larry as well. Hire someone. It will be cheaper and less labor on your part in the long run. We have a number of machines and a number of operators, only a few of the skilled operators are good enough to grade out a lawn with a Bobcat. As a matter of fact we would never attempt to grade a lawn with a wheeled Bobcat as it will create too much manual labor (even with a skilled operator). Grading with a tracked Bobcat is 5 times easier and the best tool in this case. 

Then again if you enjoy raking for hours, give it a try. If you do not enjoy raking then money well spent to bring someone in. What would take you 8 hours would take a good operator less then two.


----------

